# Gaggia MDF grinder



## Amro123 (Mar 19, 2017)

I am thinking of getting my first grinder and noticed some relatively cheap one's on eBay particularly the Gaggia MDF - anyone here using this? Grateful for any feedback or recommendations for budget grinder please.

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Exciting times ahead for you, a new grinder!

What are you going to be using it for? Espresso? Filter? And what kind of budget?


----------



## Amro123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi...Primarily for espresso using a gaggia classic ...budget round 100


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get an x commercial grinder - such as Macap, Compak k6, rossi RR45, or if you are very lucky a super jolly

its burrs size that counts - all the above are 65mm burrs running at 1400 rpm - if it needs replacement burrs £20-25

the Macap mx I'm doing up at the moment only cost £70 - burrs are on the way for £20

The Gaggia MDF is not really good enough to get the best out of the classic, it would limit the quality of your coffee

the cheapest grinders are often collect only on ebay


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got a couple of super jolly's listed on eBay at the moment if one of them work for you?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I've got a decent simonelli mdx for sale for £120 in the for sale section on her.

WAY better than a gaggia mdf


----------

